# Mesa boogie sob



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey all. I just got this amp and I must say, I am impressed. It is a 100 watt head with a half power switch and a channel footwitch mod, which I don't use, in place of the limit knob. It is white too, which I think looks killer. I takes pedals like a champ and when you hit it hard it almost slaps you in the face. I know it is not the most popular Mesa amp ever made, but it really sounds awesome. Great harmonics, and susatin. Totally friendly feedback as well, and zero noise. Any one else have any expeience with these amps? Anyone know how hard it would be to put a reverb unit into it? I would gladly get rid of the channel switching jack for a reverb pot and there is more then enought room to accomodate a reverb tank in the back. Bottom line, it is an underrated amp that deserves a little more cred, because it sounds awesome.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats , But pic would be nice... :rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what are the specs on that model? it's been ages since I've heard it mentioned


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Never heard of that one..I think.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's the 'Son of a Boogie'. Very similar to the MkII. They came in 60 and 100 watt versions. They can get real loud. There's a knob on them that most people didn't like - it was an attenuator or presence or something like that. They're usually pretty decent deals on the used market - I've often seen them sell for $450-$550US, and have never seen one for more than $700.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

LaRSin said:


> Congrats , But pic would be nice... :rockon2:


Workin on it. get back to you's soon.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> It's the 'Son of a Boogie'. Very similar to the MkII. They came in 60 and 100 watt versions. The can get real loud. There's a knob on them that most people didn't like - it was a attenuator or presence or something like that. They're usually pretty decent deals on the used market - I've often seen them sell for $450-$550US, and have never seen one for more than $700.


Ya, it had a limit knob on it that, apparently, acted as a post phase inverter master volume or an attenuator. I have heard both, so I don't know but I have heard more bad then good things about that fuction. They do sell for pretty cheap, you're right there. But, I find with these amps, there is a kind of exception to the old addage "you get what you pay for.'' Sure it is almost 30 years old and it dos'nt have all the bells and whistles that most models have (reverb, effects loop most notably) but it is a Mesa and it is hand built in California, so you're getting way better quality then most other used and new amps you can find in that price range today. 

I mean, if you are looking for a single channel head, and only have somewhere around the $600 mark, what are your options? A new Bugera 1960? Or something to that effect? Diamond in the ruff, IMO.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

They're sorta-kinda a reissue of the Mark I (but not really?). Here's what I found about them when I saw one for sale years ago:

"The S.O.B. was introduced sometime during the Mark II era. This was Mesa's first attempt at having a "reissue" of the Mark I. It had 2 inputs and its controls were Volume 1, Volume 2, Master, High, Middle, Low, Limit. The "Limit" seems to give distortion to the amp while maintaining the volume. It wasn't really a Mark I, however, and it does not have a great reputation. "

I have no idea about the reputation comment, but the early Boogie mark amps are great IMO. They do take most pedals and for certain types of music they're fantastic.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

JimiGuy7 said:


> Ya, it had a limit knob on it that, apparently, acted as a post phase inverter master volume or an attenuator. I have heard both, so I don't know but I have heard more bad then good things about that fuction. They do sell for pretty cheap, you're right there. But, I find with these amps, there is a kind of exception to the old addage "you get what you pay for.'' Sure it is almost 30 years old and it dos'nt have all the bells and whistles that most models have (reverb, effects loop most notably) but it is a Mesa and it is hand built in California, so you're getting way better quality then most other used and new amps you can find in that price range today.
> 
> I mean, if you are looking for a single channel head, and only have somewhere around the $600 mark, what are your options? A new Bugera 1960? Or something to that effect? Diamond in the ruff, IMO.


Totally agree with you - at that price point, an SOB isn't bad at all - all tube, made in USA.



Baconator said:


> They're sorta-kinda a reissue of the Mark I (but not really?). Here's what I found about them when I saw one for sale years ago:
> 
> "The S.O.B. was introduced sometime during the Mark II era. This was Mesa's first attempt at having a "reissue" of the Mark I. It had 2 inputs and its controls were Volume 1, Volume 2, Master, High, Middle, Low, Limit. The "Limit" seems to give distortion to the amp while maintaining the volume. It wasn't really a Mark I, however, and it does not have a great reputation. "
> 
> I have no idea about the reputation comment, but the early Boogie mark amps are great IMO. They do take most pedals and for certain types of music they're fantastic.


I had a Mark IIC. When dialed in right (very difficult to do), it sounded unbelievable if you like 80's rock tones (I do). However, I ditched it because the dialing in was a royal pain.


----------

